# New Cypripedium Hybrids for 2009



## fundulopanchax (May 27, 2009)

Paul Perakos and I have been hybridizing Cypripedium since the 2004 season and this year we have first blooms to show. Each of these has been submitted for registration to the RHS. So far Memoria Charles Frail Jr and Anna Marie have been accepted and are on the RHS website.

Cyp GPH Memoria Charles Frail Jr is a cross of Cyp pubescens x Cyp macranthos alba








Cyp GPH Anna Marie is a cross of Cyp henryi x Cyp flavum. We have a number of these blooming and they are all identical in appearance.







Cyp Marika is a cross of Cyp candidum x Cyp Aki. Paul's very first artificial pollenation - it will be difficult to beat it!







Cyp GPH Barbara is a cross of Cyp Favillianum x Cyp fasciolatum. This is a very large, robust plant with large flower - two stems, each with a flower in its first blooming season.







Cyp GPH Charles is a cross of Cyp henryi x Cyp montanum. A tiny flower on a plant of candidum size.






We have a couple of additional hybrids in bud.....

Ron


----------



## Drorchid (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

Wonderful all of them!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

Nice, I'll take one of the GPH Anna Marie and one of the Marika!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2009)

Great to see your first hybrids in flower finally. My favs are Marika, Anna Marie, and Barbara. Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## Jorch (May 27, 2009)

They are all so beautiful! I esp like Anne Marie and Barbara :drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2009)

Very, very cool!


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 27, 2009)

As at least a step-parent to all of them I will say that I like them all. We do have another blooming hybrid that we havent named yet since, to put it as Paul said, "Who do we not like - we can name it after them!" Actually, it looks nicer than many hybrids I have seen but compared to Anna Marie, Marika and Barbara, it is a poor relation! I will put up another new hybrid photo in another post - it is by Werner Frosch and is blooming now for the first time for me. It shares fasciolatum as a parent with Barbara and it is also huge and bold. Unfortunately, it was insect-pollenated so Werner does not know the other parent. Perhaps folks can guess at it when they see the photo.

Ron


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 27, 2009)

As at least a step-parent to all of them I will say that I like them all. We do have another blooming hybrid that we havent named yet since, to put it as Paul said, "Who do we not like - we can name it after them!" Actually, it looks nicer than many hybrids I have seen but compared to Anna Marie, Marika and Barbara, it is a poor relation! 

Ron


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

show very very nice bloom


----------



## ORG (May 27, 2009)

Dear Ron,
many thanks for the interesting pictures.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## paphreek (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Ron for sharing. It's always exciting to see new crosses bloom, especially when they're yours.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 30, 2009)

beautiful! thanks for sharing your babies


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2009)

Very nice! I hope these will be available in Canada soon, or maybe someone here will re-make them. 

What is the GPH for?

Just out of curiosity, when is a colour form a variety and not a form of the species? Cyp. GPH Memoria Charles Frail Jr. is basically just a pale form of Cyp. Aki. Aren't varieties given higher status than forms?


----------



## P-chan (May 30, 2009)

Those are fantastic! Just beautiful!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2009)

It looks like you two are on your way to becoming *THE* Cyp. hybridizers!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, Kevin, 

The "GPH" stands for "Gardens at Post Hill." I live in a place called Post Hill Farm in Litchfield Connecticut so GPH is just a local identifier to indicate that the hybrid was flasked and raised here.

Variety vs form is an interesting question that I will leave to the professional botanists, and I know that many of them argue it heatedly!

In naming orchid hybrids, the Royal Horticultural Society decides which forms they recognize within a species as valid. I would guess that for Cyp's they give a lot of weight to Cribb since he has been on the staff at Kew and is the biggest authority on Cyp nomenclature. The RHS recognizes Cyp macranthos var alba as a valid entity for naming orchid hybrids, so this allows Charles Frail to be a different hybrid from Aki. 

I am not sure if Aki Pastel began as a group of lighter specimens of Aki that have been further bred or if Aki Pastel was a remake of Aki using a mac alba. If it was a remake using mac alba it could have been registered but was not. As for the looks of the two hybrids, Charles Frail looks a bit different from my Aki Pastels (I have a number of them blooming, from Werner Mueller) but there is a good bit of variability from plant to plant of Aki Pastel so I would think that there are specimens of it that look very much like Charles Frail. 

Ron


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 16, 2009)

hello Ron,
pls clear your "private messages folder"

tks
dieter


----------



## montanum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Ron,
You've been very busy for the past few years and very successful! Congrats! I know that a lot of hard work went into this! Did any of those other hybrids that were in bud ever open? I'd love to see those too!

Best,
Ross


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 6, 2010)

Ron,
What other hybrids have done/been working on?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, Tom M - we have about 60 different hybrids coming along. A few new ones should bloom this year based on their size last year. Here's hoping, anyway!

Ron


----------



## McKatelyn (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see those new ones that you are working on :- ) My GPH Anna Marie should start waking up soon. Im counting down the weeks (4ish) till I can take the straw off my Cyp bed to let things warm up.


----------

